# I Have No Hobbies Or Purpose And It's Killing Me



## SHARK (Nov 24, 2019)

What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 24, 2019)

Join military kill people or get yourself killed ez win or win situation tbh i will try


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 24, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


you're not passionate about anything because you've not put enough time into anything. it's not as simple as watching a motivational video on youtube or picking up a pencil & putting it to paper. Choose something you think you'll be able to enjoy & stick with it.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## jjm4765 (Nov 24, 2019)

if i was you i would start going to the gym, i know you say your not passionate about going to the gym but just force yourself to go, also make sure you build a plan for the gym instead of just going on random days and doing random shit at the gym.
its a great way of building discipline and it helps in general to live your life more routinely. plus its good for looksmaxxing


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 24, 2019)

*once exams are ogre and i stop studying, my hobbies consist of drinking milk, lifting weights, shitposting, pacing up and down the house, looking at my face in the mirror and letting a wave of depression wash over me because of my subhuman face. *


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 24, 2019)

Im hobbiemaxxed, but since no hobbies for face, im here.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 24, 2019)

You get purpose from something bigger than you


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 24, 2019)

Depression.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 24, 2019)

You probably have depression - see a retarded physiatrist to give you brain altering drugs that aren't fully understood


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 24, 2019)

i have this feeling aswell. gonna drop out tbh jfl


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 24, 2019)

Escortcel as a hobby tbh


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 24, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


Your dopamine receptors are saturated.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 24, 2019)

I like playing football, basketball, and swimming maybe try something like this


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 24, 2019)

are you fapping? I am always depressed and dislike everything when im fapping. stop fapping.
do you want to have sex with hot women? answer asnd we can dive deeper into ur problems.


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 24, 2019)

Your dopamine receptors are so down regulated that you’re not gonna to get any pleasure from anything immediately. Ive been in your sitch, best thing to do is a dopamine fast. Even after one day you’ll notice benefits.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 24, 2019)

Just lay down and rot


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Nov 24, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Your dopamine receptors are so down regulated that you’re not gonna to get any pleasure from anything immediately. Ive been in your sitch, best thing to do is a dopamine fast. Even after one day you’ll notice benefits.


How do you dopamine fast?


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 24, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> How do you dopamine fast?


Its not easy, but its the quickest way to reset your reward system. Theres some good yt vids on it, but basically you have to avoid doing anything, just sit with your thoughts. Monkmax. You can just stay in your room remove all distractions first. You’re allowed to write but thats about it. After even one day of this, everything becomes way more pleasurable. Some people do it for weeks tho


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 24, 2019)

Watch f1 and car youtubers like schmee150 or mrjww.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 24, 2019)

Me too havent enjoyed anything in 3 years


----------



## karbo (Nov 24, 2019)

stop cooming bro


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 24, 2019)

Get basketball net and whenever you are bored just shoot outside 
Vitamin D maxxing and sportsmaxxing


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 24, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


get a gym membership


----------



## fuggg (Nov 24, 2019)

get addicted to a competitive video game


----------



## Kade (Nov 24, 2019)

fuggg said:


> get addicted to a competitive video game


that’s pretty much the worst thing you can do, thousands of hours and nothing to show for it


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 24, 2019)

Kade said:


> that’s pretty much the worst thing you can do, thousands of hours and nothing to show for it


even as a pro you have nothing to show for it most of the time


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


>



Caging irl

Thats one in a billion everything about him considered I'm pretty sure


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Just maximize your understanding of the world while you are wondering








David M. Buss


Author of The Evolution Of Desire, Evolutionary Psychology, and The Murderer Next Door



www.goodreads.com






The best book to figure out what would motivate you is this though








Self-Determination Theory


Self-determination theory (SDT) provides a framework for understanding the factors that promote motivation and healthy psychological and ...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 25, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


1. Make life plan, as discribed in this post.
It gives you a framework for yourself, and your life direction. Passion, and purpose; they come and they go; but a frame work is above this fickle changes.

https://looksmax.org/threads/life-plan-must-watch-for-people-that-think-life-is-over-after-25.66233/
2. focus on habits and frame works. more then motivation and passion.
You should organise your life such that it's not doable/possible to just rot on the internet


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 25, 2019)

SEAmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 25, 2019)

Stop flooding yourself with external dopamine. After a dopamine fast, abstainig from high dopamine activities, youll develop intrinsic interests


SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 25, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


Same


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 25, 2019)

SHARK said:


> What should I do? I literally have NOTHING I am passionate about. I don't like making music, I don't like drawing, I don't like working out, I don't like ANYTHING. I envy people who spend all day working on their passion or craft. I have nothing that makes me happy. My mind is going insane from just rotting on the internet and I need something to do.


You have high IQ. That's enough


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 25, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Its not easy, but its the quickest way to reset your reward system. Theres some good yt vids on it, but basically you have to avoid doing anything, just sit with your thoughts. Monkmax. You can just stay in your room remove all distractions first. You’re allowed to write but thats about it. After even one day of this, everything becomes way more pleasurable. Some people do it for weeks tho


So no internet, no food, no phone, obviously no porn or fapping, just meditate, take walks throughout the day, clean the house, read a book and go to bed.


----------



## ShredPill (Nov 25, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> So no internet, no food, no phone, obviously no porn or fapping, just meditate, take walks throughout the day, clean the house, read a book and go to bed.


Exactly boyo, helps if you have a dog, its a good excuse to just go walking for hours (also for dogmaxxing). Its also alot easier to avoid distractions on a walk, and don’t bring your phone.


----------

